# 960 EVO won't boot after cloning



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2017)

I want to clone my Windows 10 from my Intel 530 SSD 480GB to my new Samsung 960 EVO 250GB NVME drive but after using Samsung's own Data Migration tool it won't boot in to Windows 10 it loops the welcome screen and I tried various things like disable the service for Credential Manager, Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service 17.0.0, Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support, Windows Error Reporting Service because I read that it could be the Credential Manager, antivirus or the two Windows error services that could mess it up but it didn't help at all it can boot into safe mode just fine no problems there doe.

It just does this on booting into Windows 10 and does show anything else:




 

If anyone had this problem and knows how to solve it I would be happy because I want to try to avoid needing to reinstall because then I have to install Windows 8.1 Pro first and do a upgrade because some of the applications and games I use ain't really happy with a native Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2017)

maybe try acronis? Sorry, ive heard it can be a pain in the A$$

 Have you tried other forms of migration software? disc wizard or other? I know Samsung has one but maybe it's just not playing nice.is the migration completing all the way? Meaning it's not showing any errors during the process or whatever.also maybe try cloning or some other form of data transfer


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 22, 2017)

I've found that it can be really hit and miss cloning drives across , especially if you have to change the size of partitions as well


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 22, 2017)

kind of looks like a bad driver - can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> kind of looks like a bad driver - can you boot into safe mode?



yeh safe mode is fine I even tried to put it back into Microsoft's NVME driver didn't work and Samsung's NVME driver it doesn't matter.

If I boot into Windows 10 on my Intel SSD there is where I installed the Samsung NVME driver before I cloned my Win10 because that was a mistake I don't know 





jboydgolfer said:


> maybe try acronis? Sorry, ive heard it can be a pain in the A$$
> 
> Have you tried other forms of migration software? disc wizard or other? I know Samsung has one but maybe it's just not playing nice.is the migration completing all the way? Meaning it's not showing any errors during the process or whatever.also maybe try cloning or some other form of data transfer



I haven't tried a Acronis for awhile how is it holding up with UEFI? I can always use WD's version it's free as long as u got a WD drive attached to ur system when u use it and I got 3


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2017)

hmm now one got any idea what can be wrong here?

Some more info after I clone my Win10 over to my M.2. SSD I can't find it as a [Windows Boot Manager] in the bios until I load back into Win10 on my SATA SSD and I go to disk management and I see that it's offline and then I change it to online then I can boot into safe mode but not normal.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2017)

I've run into issues with cloning in the past on multiple occasions and normally the solution I come up with is not getting the clone to work but figuring another way around it if it won't work. Is it possible for you to create a back up (and although it's a pain in the ass) install your operating system on the pci drive,   And then back up to your saved OS once it's installed? It normally only takes about 10 minutes to install the new operating system on a decent SSD.

 As far as finding specific causes or solutions to issues like this one , it seems as though google is rife with people complaining about exactly what you're having trouble with now, sadly. Also I don't think it helps the situation that  you're trying to install onto a drive which is half the size of the host drive( of course I could be wrong maybe it makes no difference )


----------



## hapkiman (Apr 22, 2017)

I know its not what you want to hear, but cloning has apparently been hit or miss on Sammy M.2 drives.  Even when using Samsung's own migration utility.  I actually was considering cloning to my Samsung 950 Pro on my current build, but then ended up doing a fresh install of Win 10 instead (glad I did).

Really a fresh install is the safest way to go.  Sorry.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2017)

Problem is it takes too long to actually setup everything bcs I have to start out with Windows 8 Pro and then upgrade to Windows 10 Pro if not some applications and games don't work properly and keeps crashing like Mafia 2 did before I learned this it keep crashing on a clean Windows 10 Pro fresh from Microsoft.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2017)

An update, I finally got my new 960 EVO to boot I read smth I didn't expect on the forum on Tom's hardware, that suggested that ppl have trouble with the 960 EVO's running GPT on them instead of MBR and basically means that if u format your give as GPT you will have trouble installing Windows 7/8/8.1/10 on the drive even booting of the clone from your existing HDD/SSD that runs GPT.

What I did was going through diskpart and cleaned the drive and made it as MBR still ofc formated it in NTFS afterwards, and made it active, then I used Samsung's Data Migration again, and to my big surprise rebooted my system twice and before starting my pc up the second time I disconnected the power from my Intel 530 SSD and booted into the bios and now my 960 EVO showed up as a Windows Boot manager device, I then rebooted and it booted straight into Windows 10 no issues at all even got more performance out of the drive running MBR than I did running it as GPT 

GPT with Samsung's NVME driver:





MBR with Samsung's NVME driver:


 

This shows that running Samsung's 960 EVO as MBR gets me over the rated 3200MB/s in read I get 3238MB/s and a little slower than the rated 1600MB/s I can do 1555MB/s in CrystalDiskMark.


----------



## haahaahoohoo (Apr 28, 2017)

What is your Samsung Migration Tool Version?


----------



## jesdals (Apr 28, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> An update, I finally got my new 960 EVO to boot I read smth I didn't expect on the forum on Tom's hardware, that suggested that ppl have trouble with the 960 EVO's running GPT on them instead of MBR and basically means that if u format your give as GPT you will have trouble installing Windows 7/8/8.1/10 on the drive even booting of the clone from your existing HDD/SSD that runs GPT.
> 
> What I did was going through diskpart and cleaned the drive and made it as MBR still ofc formated it in NTFS afterwards, and made it active, then I used Samsung's Data Migration again, and to my big surprise rebooted my system twice and before starting my pc up the second time I disconnected the power from my Intel 530 SSD and booted into the bios and now my 960 EVO showed up as a Windows Boot manager device, I then rebooted and it booted straight into Windows 10 no issues at all even got more performance out of the drive running MBR than I did running it as GPT
> 
> ...



One quick question, can you use rapid mode on your 960 EVO drive. I am considering a 1TB version, but would like to use rapid mode if possible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2017)

jesdals said:


> One quick question, can you use rapid mode on your 960 EVO drive. I am considering a 1TB version, but would like to use rapid mode if possible.




Rapid mode is a gimmick and a waste of time


----------



## jesdals (Apr 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rapid mode is a gimmick and a waste of time


That did not answer my question!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

jesdals said:


> That did not answer my question!



 I'm sure it can be used on any capacity solid-state drive. However it's like adding stickers to your bicycle and expecting it to go faster/fly(the speed increse isnt realworld)

RGB's on the other hand are entirely different


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2017)

jesdals said:


> That did not answer my question!



Really? I thought calling it a waste of time pretty much nailed it


----------



## jesdals (Apr 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm sure it can be used on any capacity solid-state drive. However it's like adding stickers to your bicycle and expecting it to go faster/fly(the speed increse isnt realworld)
> 
> RGB's on the other hand are entirely different



Still not the same as answering something one actually have experienced yourself, but hope Puma99dk has some valid input.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2017)

jesdals said:


> Still not the same as answering something one actually have experienced yourself, but hope Puma99dk has some valid input.




Youre acting as if rapid mode is some new feature and nobody apart from puma99dk has used a Samsung ssds before


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Youre acting as if rapid mode is some new feature and nobody apart from puma99dk has used a Samsung ssds before



I used Rapid mode before on my Lenovo ThinkPad E540 ofc it works there on the EVO 840 250GB and I could feel it was faster without when I used it for work but in general no, u won't feel it.

and no I am not allowed to use it on my M.2. drive with Magician 5.0.0.





haahaahoohoo said:


> What is your Samsung Migration Tool Version?



I am using version 5.0.0 and actually just forced Magician to update and it now shows all the SSD information it's just weird


----------



## techtard (Apr 29, 2017)

Good to see that you sorted this out, I've been eyeballing the Samsung m.2 ssds for a while now and this info could come in handy if I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

jesdals said:


> Still not the same as answering something one actually have experienced yourself, but hope Puma99dk has some valid input.



 I don't know what you're waiting for someone else to answer for, just Google it. Two of my PCs are entirely modern Samsung solid-state drives, I believe I'm on my sixth now everyone of them supports rapid mode ,although I wouldn't use it because it's a gimmick. There's a good possibility that a PCI solid-state drive will or will not support it. But at the end of the day it won't matter,  since I can't imagine any knowledgeable human basing a purchase decision on whether or not rapid mode is supported.


----------

